# 10 yr old girl breaks world record on squat!!!



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

Thought this might be a little motivation ladies. She's squatting more then half the guys in my gym!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdpET1ztZlQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player



And her DL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZaCJY58iuk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 30, 2012)

Holy crap!!! Strong lil girl.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah no shit! She goes DEEP on that squat too! Little girls gonna be a champ when she gets older


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 30, 2012)

I was gonna say that. She has good form too. Amazing actually.


----------



## Jada (Jul 30, 2012)

Holy Fk!  Nice form !


----------



## Mr P (Jul 30, 2012)

Impressive but I don't think is cute at all.. I have a 10 year old, and I would never push her like that, she could have really injured herself... plus the risk of stunting her growth..... impressed with her strength, not so impressed with her parents..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 30, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Impressive but I don't think is cute at all.. I have a 10 year old, and I would never push her like that, she could have really injured herself... plus the risk of stunting her growth..... impressed with her strength, not so impressed with her parents..



I hasn't watched the vid but I am guessing it's "super girl?"

Two threads at TID on this turned into total flame wars... The girls dad even logged on!!!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah her dads a competitive PL'r. The YouTube comments are pretty funny too.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 30, 2012)

She is a little young to me. Incedible strength, but I even held the boy back from lifting other than bdyweight until he was almost 13. He is almost 6 feet and almost 200 pounds and mature looking too.

There are always parents pushing (tiger woods, williams sisters, etc) at a young age but this is a sport that can really get her hurt. Scared me at the dl sticking point, even though she has grea aggression and form.


----------



## Mrs P (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm all for pushing and helping your kids reach their potential, but this is way too much IMO, she's way too young & can easily get injured & a back injury is nothing to play around with.. 
I would never have my 10 year old do something like this... I want her to enjoy being a kid... 
The preassure this little girl is on is no joke.


----------



## Beefcake (Jul 31, 2012)

my 2 yr old lifted a 5lb weight and said later his Bak hurt.   2 yrs maybe from playing but wouldn't have him do again.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Jan 27, 2014)

Not exactly sure how to feel about this - on one hand there's nothing like seeing a young talent grow into an amazing athlete, my only concern would be the toll it might take on her in the long run..

I know there's always exceptions to rules, but this vid kind of reminds me so much of Janica Kostelich's parents (she retired from professional skiing a while back) - long story short, she ended up resenting her father for years of coaching abuse..


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

2 things about this!

1 Awesome
2 POB has met his competition :32 (14):


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 27, 2014)

I never saw that before.  I thinks it is amazing.  Young.... maybe just a little.  But its there life.  Freaking powerful girl.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jan 27, 2014)

Amazing strength!! Age has me a little on the fence though!


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 27, 2014)

She can squat more then that just needs to fix her form, that was a heavy Goodmorning squat a lot of men can't do.


----------



## Deidre (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn! She's amazing!

She's gonna have a great road ahead of her, if she sticks with it!


----------



## Jayjay770 (Dec 29, 2014)

thts awesome


----------



## bugman (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!!!  WOOHOO!


----------



## Maijah (Dec 29, 2014)

That squat was deep, very impressive.


----------



## Bama78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Strong. Real strong
Young yea 
I just hope she's enjoying it
That's a lot of work for something you hate


----------



## Maijah (Dec 29, 2014)

Wonder what she's on


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jan 8, 2015)

It is good her father is a PWLifter...but yeah 10 years old MAXING is never good.  SHIT get a belt on girl.  AHHH to be young again....


----------



## Joliver (Jan 9, 2015)

3 reds....


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 9, 2015)

Kids are strong. Pretty amazing the strength they have when you really think about it. I don't know enough about the human body to say whether it's safe or not but how do we really know. 99% of kids won't ever try it.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 9, 2015)

Visits Snap City by age 14?


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 19, 2016)

damn good on her... she is already breaking records at the age of 10.
she has done more then most of us will in our life time. 
Kick ass little girl. keep it up.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 19, 2016)

Damn strong youngin right there. Just not sure how i feel about kids powerlifting...


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 19, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS to her and her dad for helping her achievement.


----------

